# thing in sig box?



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i bought a new sig on the 9th of this month, and what i want to know is what is this pink plastic thing that came in the box? ive seen them put in the breech of guns but why? whats its purpose?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, that little thing that holds the slide somewhat open? The purpose of it is to show the buyer (or, more often, the person in the gun shop who checks in the guns) that the gun is unloaded while still keeping it in place enough to fit correctly in the slot in the box without rattling around during shipping. One of those pieces you can toss away, the shop only keeps it in there so no one can say they didn't get everything that came with the gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thanks,i considered it to be pretty useless to me


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It is, but a few companies do it. My Sig came home with a new one after I sent it back to the factory. They're irritating, but not nearly as bad as the companies that do the one that goes all the way down and sticks out the muzzle.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

We use them in competitions. They are called chamber flags. They show, at a glance, that a gun is unloaded and safe.


----------



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> i bought a new sig on the 9th of this month, and what i want to know is what is this pink plastic thing that came in the box? ive seen them put in the breech of guns but why? whats its purpose?


So what Sig did you buy??


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*upinarms*

its the same gun i shot the tight groups w/at 25yrds upinarms, the p239 in 9mm i picked it up on the 9th but didn't get to shoot it till the 17th, i think was the date


----------

